# How to fix Matted Hair?



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Make sure you are using a good quality brush made for manes and tails. Hopefully that is what you bought. Show Sheen makes the tail hair slick and might be easier for the brush to work through. If the tangles are really that bad you might need to cut UP through the tangle (not just cut it off). That may release some of that matted hair so it can be pulled or brushed/combed out.
Hopefully others will have some good advice for you.

Sounds like an afternoon job! Oh...if you do buy Show Sheen, never spray it on the body of a horse you are planning to ride. Makes that horse slick as ice.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## ThisIsMyUsername (Jul 29, 2013)

The brush is made for manes and tails, it actually got more knots out than what I expected it to 

Oh thanks, I'm glad that you responded! I would never have thought of cutting up. Although now it sounds like an obvious thing to try if it comes to cutting XD

You have got that right! It feels like it is going to be a week long job. Spent most of my day giving her a good ol' spa treatment. First time that my arms have been sore from mane and tail brushing.

I'll have to look into getting some Show Sheen, thanks for the heads up though.

Thanks, I'm really liking being on here so far it seems like it is going to be an amazing thing to have around for advice and all.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Any kind of oil, or leave in conditioner will work, some work better than others, some are better for the hair than others. I often use cheap baby oil, and step one is to drench the whole thing, and let it soak.

Then for me a combination of fingers and a hoof pick to start teasing it all out. I have always started at the bottom and worked up, but I read a suggestion about starting at the top and working down, and that is very very easy.

Keep adding product as needed and using the hoof pick to tease bits out, and you will soon be winning. Only after all the knots are out do I brush, getting the oil or conditioner spread through the tail. Step back and admire the result, then if you are me braid and bag the tail!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

You need COWBOY MAGIC! Its a miracle product.

slather it on, use a ton if needed. Let it set for 10 minutes or so. And then start at the bottom and work your way up.

apply more as needed. Ive combed out some nasty tails. I mean ONE HUGE dread. I refuse to cut hair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThisIsMyUsername (Jul 29, 2013)

I absolutely love this site XD

Grinning from ear to ear after hearing the suggestions I have been given! Thanks *loads* you guys 

Going to have to get a picture of her tail after I get it fixed. It is so thick and nearly touches the ground. After my last mare who always had a really thin mane and tail I'm just tickled pink over Midna's.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

This is from this Spring. CORN STARCH! This is what I wrote.
"This horse has a tremendously thick tail and he's inclined to rub at the base of his tail and make the worst rat's nest. Never have I seen such a mess. Over the winter I began picking at it until he became irritated. Little headway was made. It might have been on HP about using corn starch so I gave it a try. It works better than the silicone based products. I smushed it in then began pulling hairs on the outer edge and to my surprise they let go. I wish I'd bro't the camera. Half his tail hung down and the remaineder was a big thick bush, tightly curled like a perm. A little shampoo water relaxed the hair so it hung down. Tomorrow I'll give it a good shampoo and rinse and maybe thin it "


----------



## lilypoo (Jun 15, 2013)

I've had my horse for seven weeks and just yesterday finally got his tail completely brushed out. I got a good mane/tail brush and I also shampooed and conditioned them before I got far. Sherwin had dreads in his mane AND tail. The tail was the worst I've ever seen. I would work on a small section once every other day or so and finally last night I just really saturated it with M&T combing spray and finally it was freeeeeee!  Now I just wished the former owner hadn't pulled half his mane before giving up. :/


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Initially, it does take lots of time and patience. Once you get it done, simple maintenance can keep it looking that way. Also, don't freak out at the amount of hair coming out of the tail as you are working through the tangles. It's normal to shed hair and without proper grooming those knots probably contain lots of loose hairs anyway. Leave-on conditioners work great to keep the daily tail grooming easier. 
Post pics!


----------



## ThisIsMyUsername (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks you guys! It's taking time but we are slowly but surely getting progress with her tail. Taking even longer because she really doesn't seem to like having it messed with. 

You all have been a huge help! Already loaded some pictures up, and there will be lots more to come (;


----------



## Lostlita (Aug 13, 2013)

You really should cut it all off, it's worth it and your horse will feel much better. Only humans care what their hair looks like, but the horse must be uncomfy with dreds. Plus, all you really need is clean water every day and a good healthy diet and pasture for shiny and healthy hair. Water is all I use to wash.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Lostlita said:


> You really should cut it all off, it's worth it and your horse will feel much better. Only humans care what their hair looks like, but the horse must be uncomfy with dreds. Plus, all you really need is clean water every day and a good healthy diet and pasture for shiny and healthy hair. Water is all I use to wash.


Cut off tail in the middle of the summer? Are you serious? In another of your posts on another thread you said that they OP there should not even braid a tail (even tho they were talking about mane.....)because the horse needed it for "keeping off diseased bugs". Which is it?:?

If all you use is water, your horse must not have any white, or you just leave it stained. You must also realize that the sun, wind, etc dry out hair, since hair is dead, other than the root. Therefore, it is prone to breaking, sunburn, etc.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

OMGoodness, don't cut it! Like other have said, loads of oil a short soak and begin with a wide tooth comb from the bottom. I do not leave oil in for any period of time in the summer b/c of concerns w the sun. My filly's mane and tail is massive, massive. I use vetrolin - it silicon based not petro so no problem with the sun. That stuff WORKS! Hands down. It is a lot more $ per ounce than coconut or baby oil, but it takes less and it would be well worth it to get a matted mess straightened out with a lot less frustration.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

No need to cut it!

WD40 is the best thing I have found for really bad matted hair. 
Never had a horse have an adverse reaction to it, but try to keep it off the skin. Spray just the hairs. 
I separate the hairs and matts with my fingers rather than a brush.
Then afterwards wash the tail good to get the residue out and condition.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Cornstarch works well. Rub it in and smush it around. Use lots. Then, fingers only, start at the bottom by holding the hair with one hand so it doesn't pull on the tail, and work the hair with the other hand. Gradually work your way up the tail. Brush breaks the hair. The bathe the tail and finger comb. I found the cornstarch worked better than anything and I was dealing with a huge rat's nest in a thick tail.


----------



## xxxxxxxponyhorse1516 (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't reach for the scissors yet!!! Dip her tail in a bucket of soapy water and have at it. Use a hoofpick for the really stubborn bits and take it a few small bits at a time. Don't go for the biggest bit first!


----------



## xxxxxxxponyhorse1516 (Aug 17, 2013)

Actually Lostlita, horses don't really care if they have dreads or not. They need tails for swatting flies away! If the tail is docked, they can't and will end up being painfully bitten by horseflies. Please be informed before you post any advice.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

I used to be a groomer, and I LOVE Cowboy Magic products. There is also a great product called Best Shot. If you ever absolutely have to cut, use thining shears on the mats only. I worked some realmiracles with those on dogs. Even Walmart sells them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm a cheapo, so I just go with baby oil. I also have one of those cheapo combs that the photo studio used to give to kids on picture day









I use the first couple of teeth and I hold it parallel to the hair in the tail. Start at the bottom and work your way up slowly.

Even the absolute worst mats can be worked out that way, it just takes a lot of time.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Start at the bottom and work your way up slowly.


Again, if you have never tried it, have a go at starting from the top and working down, I was amazed how easy it was. I now work from both ends on a real big mess, just to keep it interesting:wink:


----------

